# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 7/27/2018

## Kris

It took several years for the UNSC to recuperate it's losses. It even took longer to train the "new" Spartans that were preparing for another war. But only one group of the military remained strong. One group that would be ahead of the battle. A group that has more courage and devoted for one cause....war. ODST.

Since the peace between humanity and the Sangheili forces that broke away from the Covenant to reclaim their home world. But humanity still faces remnants of the Covenant as they try to finish of what they had started. The Great Journey.

Many had believed it was a weapon to be used not only upon the Flood. A infection that mutate any organic being. Not only it would destroy the Flood but all life itself in the Galaxy. Master Chief...Spartan 117 and the Arbiter prevented that from ever happening by killing the Prophet of Truth and destroying the Covenant Capital ship...High Charity.

With the Master Chief gone and the Arbiter returning to his home world. Humanity had done it's part. But it was not over. To ensure the safety of humanity and all life of the Galaxy. UNSC had dispatched multiple forces to every ring that was located and garrisoned by both military and science teams to learn more of this deadly weapon.

Now...one of the rings had sent out an emergency distress call for the aid of the UNSC. With a little help from the Swords of Sangheilios and our best soldiers. The Covenant cannot reactivate the halo ring or we will all die.

Halo: We Are ODST

----------

